# Tamoxifen?



## soccashaun (Jun 9, 2010)

We are considering a move to Dubai, but I am currently on a treatment of Tamoxifen, which i will need to take for about 3 more years. Is it available to buy in Dubai, and any idea how much it costs? Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know about your meds. I am on long term meds myself and my doctor in the UK very kindly prescribes me a years supply at a time. It only costs me £7 a year instead of dhs.400 a month it would cost me in Dubai.
As my drugs are on the restricted list, I had to send a letter from my doctor to the FCO and then to UAE Embassy to be attested - this allows me to bring a restricted drug into the UAE.
I do not see any reason why you cannot get Tamoxifen from a Dubai doctor but if your medical insurance does not cover you it may be very expensive.


----------



## soccashaun (Jun 9, 2010)

*Tamoxifen*

I guess thats an option, if my doc will do that. Anybody else have any info re getting tamoxifen and price of it?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You could try e-mailing The American Hospital in Dubai.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact Us

American Hospital Dubai: Delivering Better Health In The Middle East


----------

